# Bacon



## pamelap (Aug 7, 2017)

I already cured some pork belly and want to know if I can maple or brown sugar cure it before smoking it. Did a fry test on it and salt content is ok, just not flavorful enough. This was my second try at curing my first was tenderloin. It doesn't hold well in the refridgerator before showing signs of spoilage. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 7, 2017)

You will need to post the procedure you used for anyone to offer meaningful help.

Chuck


----------

